# Dapple Boers



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it just me or does anybody else cringe whenever they see a low quality dapple sell for more than a nice traditional or colored goat? 

It just seems like the market is getting flooded with goats that don't follow breed standard at all selling for thousands. Then there are those breeders who just register anything and everything. About 80% of the dapple bucks I see shouldn't be used as herd sires. In my area they are EVERYWHERE. 
Then there are the people selling their day old kids for 800+. How can you sell a kid that is only a couple days old? You can't tell how nice a kid is going to be at that young of an age and just because the parents are decent doesn't mean the kids will be.
UGH..I really need to stay away from Facebook dapple Boer pages
Breathe in.....Breathe out....


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calm down... I know what you mean though ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Calm down... I know what you mean though !
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


lol.. You have Nubians so I'm sure it's the same with them.

Don't get me wrong I don't have a problem with the dapples, I have a problem with the people jumping on the dapple bandwagon and selling them for thousands. There are several breeders on here that have nice dapples and I think theirs are worth every penny because they are nice put together goats. If they were traditional they were still be nice


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, spotted Nubians go for a lot more even if their pedigree isn't worth crap.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with you Chelsea. Hopefully soon people will realize that dappled and colored Boers are not always worth as much some people price them at....

Victoria at Crossroads has spectacular colored Boers  There are some other members on here that do as well, and a few that don't.....


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> I agree with you Chelsea. Hopefully soon people will realize that dappled and colored Boers are not always worth as much some people price them at....
> 
> Victoria at Crossroads has spectacular colored Boers  There are some other members on here that do as well, and a few that don't.....


Victoria has beautiful goats and if you take the color away they are still nice quality goats. The color is just a bonus. 
I understand that some people are just backyard breeders like myself and don't necessarily have "show quality" goats but I also sell them for what I feel they are worth quality wise not for color. So many people are breeding goats and they have no clue what to look for. I just wish more people would price them for their structure not color, but I guess that's the way the world turns.
People do it with dogs too, sell the "designer breeds" for thousands when really it is just a fancy mutt.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Exactly. I feel even if people aren't showing they should still produce quality animals. Or breeding for milk production.... Don't breed for 'well hey this goat produces a lot of milk' breed for 'this goat produces a lot of milk and has a nicely attatched udder, medial, teats, etc...."


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Everyone has their own standards of what they want in a goat. Some seem to have their standards more for color. It really doesn't make them right or wrong. I'm sure no one agrees with what I want in a goat and may shake their head at what I'm willing to pay more for. For me I would never buy a goat unless it's a wonderful mother and raises fast growing kids and knows how to put their head to the ground and eat not stand at a feeder for a hand out. I don't care if it has awesome blood lines or has the best body in the world. That's me and I'm sure there is very few that has the same standards as I do on here. But I wouldn't put down anyone that buys for lines or conformation or even color just because those are not on the top of MY list of importance.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess I just see a ton of people selling registered animals at a day old all the time regardless of color. If someone wants the bloodlines or a color they will pay. Market is driven by demand....period


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We'll put that's what I was trying to say in my long post lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Everyone has their own standards of what they want in a goat. Some seem to have their standards more for color. It really doesn't make them right or wrong. I'm sure no one agrees with what I want in a goat and may shake their head at what I'm willing to pay more for. For me I would never buy a goat unless it's a wonderful mother and raises fast growing kids and knows how to put their head to the ground and eat not stand at a feeder for a hand out. I don't care if it has awesome blood lines or has the best body in the world. That's me and I'm sure there is very few that has the same standards as I do on here. But I wouldn't put down anyone that buys for lines or conformation or even color just because those are not on the top of MY list of importance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm not knocking anyone for what they want to buy or breed or even what they look for in a goat. To each their own, what I'm saying is that it annoys me when people price their goats only because of color and don't take into consideration the quality of the animal. To me that includes things like teat structure, mothering ability, and growth when raised on minimum grain. 
The other day I actually saw someone selling a Fullblood dappled goat for over 1,000 and after looking at the pedigree on ABGA they didn't have one goat in 4 generations that was dapple. This is the stuff I'm referring to.
BTW that animal sold a couple days after they listed it


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know what you mean Chelsea. It annoys me as well.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I should say this in no way is meant to insult anyone or their animals. Seriously take a look at my website and you'll see that mine aren't the best quality, but I also recognize that and I sell mine for 250-300. I also am not referring to anyone on this page, my rant was strictly based on what I saw on Facebook and the people their talking bad about the traditional goats


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Crossroads! When are you going to move to a more central location like, I don't know, Kansas?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... uhhhh probably never.  WA does get to me... most of the time... with all this rain, but when the sun comes out and all the green grass is visible, I remind myself that the rain is GOOD!  Today is the hottest day of the year here so far I think. All the way up to 85!! All the goats are out there panting.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I get what your trying to say. I know when I site snoop sometimes i see a sold goat that IMO went for a lot and I just don't see why. But it was worth it to the buyer for what ever reason or it wouldn't have sold. I was just pointing out that buyers have their reason of their own to buy such high priced animals or pay what ever price. But just because I or you are not willing to pay it doesn't mean they are right or wrong....... I guess I look at it more as their business their problem and just do my own thing. But trust me if I thought I could get thousands for my goats on color alone you bet your butt I would try lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You see the color thing across all species. Doesn't matter quality sometimes. And sometimes....quality is so bad even us amateurs can see it clearly! But we have to remember that some people are looking for other things. I can speak for myself...on the dairy breeds you all think that front end higher thing is beautiful. All I can see is what has been done to German Shepherd dogs and think it's awful. How an animal that is bred to have a large udder for milk can be better off with lower rear than front is beyond me. You can spout all your reasoning to me you want....but dairy cows don't stand that way. So, if I base MY price on an animal standing straight and square rather than sloped, and someone pays that price....then why am I wrong? I know a lot of people that buy animals based on color. If you "spy" on me somewhere (not that I have anything to hide) you could catch me trashing the uphill look of dairy.....

Right now on nextech there are some dapple boer bucks for sale. The 3 that are decent have sold. There are 2 on there that you couldn't pay me to take and breed...they aren't the quality the other 3 are. But someone is going to want them because of their color. 

Guess the point is that we all have our own opinion of what is and isn't good. We all have to decide what WE are breeding for and our own standards. I'll agree with Jessica that if I could get way more than my animals are worth based on their color....I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

In the horse world people go for color over conformation. Which is a bad thing for horses because poor confo can't hold up as well. 
I've been on the search for conformation and good lines with the bonus of color and its really hard. So I totally understand what you mean. There is a breeder in my area that has dappled boers that look very unhealthy and odd, but because they are dappled they are 1,500 -2500.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Everything has two prices, what I think it's worth and what you will pay for it! It is like that in anything. 
I sure wish people would look at quality and quit worrying so much about color!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The sad thing is that there are a lot of people that really do not know the difference between good and bad livestock. The Boer goat world seems particularly bad. People really need to study good confirmation and understand what their goal in breeding should look like. Everyone likes something a little different, and that's great. But good ones, of any body type, that are well put together are nice to look at and pleasing to the eye. 

If your goat has a body only a mother could love....better rethink your program. LOL!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

chelsboers said:


> Is it just me or does anybody else cringe whenever they see a low quality dapple sell for more than a nice traditional or colored goat?
> 
> It just seems like the market is getting flooded with goats that don't follow breed standard at all selling for thousands. Then there are those breeders who just register anything and everything. About 80% of the dapple bucks I see shouldn't be used as herd sires. In my area they are EVERYWHERE.
> Then there are the people selling their day old kids for 800+. How can you sell a kid that is only a couple days old? You can't tell how nice a kid is going to be at that young of an age and just because the parents are decent doesn't mean the kids will be.
> ...


There's a ranch near here that does the same thing they say how amazing their goats look but all they are is color with very little quality & they sell for no less than $350

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ see but that should be fine with you because if you get a good quality kid with color it sets your selling price higher like $600 at least lol. Maybe that's why I don't get the frustration. I don't have top quality and I know it. I'm breeding for color and I am going to charge more for color. My buck wasn't cheap and I've found that it's not all that easy to get dapples. Yes I'm playing the color game. It's in high demand here without many breeders who have dapples...... I have bills to pay. So I guess I'm one of the 'bad ones' lol see you were talking about someone on here and you didn't even know it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

In my honest opinion. I like the look of the dappled Boers. But not for my personal breeding program. Around here, and the market I sell in, there will always be one person who has a colored Boer. I've seen so many judges put a goat at the bottom of the class because they don't want to bother to try to look under the color to the conformation. I've seen many breeders who really can rock the dappled Boers (such as Crossroads) and they have gorgeous color, and beautiful conformation. As I am just starting into my Boer goat herd, I sell for market wethers and does, for we can show does for market around here. My true belief is that if I build the conformation of a herd up, and sell them at a reasonable price for 4-H and FFA kids to show, and they do well, my name will get out there, and make my goats more desirable. That's my opinion. There is not a big market for dappled Boers where I live. It's exciting whenever someone breeds with a black buck, let alone a dappled. But I will not waste my money on a low-quality dappled goat, when i can get a high-quality traditional goat for so much cheaper, and do better in the long run with my conformation. My overall goal is to be the best 4-H market goat breeder around and to have desirable and high placing goats that sell well. Along with easy to care for does, that don't need excessive amounts of vet work done. That's just my honest opinion, but I have nothing against the dappled Boers, as I think they're gorgeous, when raised and bred correctly.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> The sad thing is that there are a lot of people that really do not know the difference between good and bad livestock.


This is true, but in a lot of cases it doesn't keep these exact same people from running down other people's goats. (I'm not talking about BCG, she has very nice goats and I've seen them in person.)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> This is true, but in a lot of cases it doesn't keep these exact same people from running down other people's goats. (I'm not talking about BCG, she has very nice goats and I've seen them in person.)


Thank you.  And I completely agree. I've seen a lot of livestock in general, go from champion potential to cull animal. All because the people who bought it didn't take care of it. You can have a great animal, but it's not going to reach its potential if you don't do your job in caring for it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Me too!!! ^^ And boy does that drive me nuts... I've seen absolutely incredible goats get sold to a new farm and look like completely different goats the next time I see them. It's so sad when that happens. I've been fortunate to find good buyers for the most part, but I always worry that somebody who doesn't care for the animals is going to buy from me. And then go advertise their now awful looking goat as coming from my herd... after they half starve it.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yup. It's happened to us a few times. Sent out a lamb at 95# last year and 4 months later at their fair it weighed 102#. Barely made weight. Our lambs gain about 1# a day, and it only gained 12# in 120 days! Poor thing...how do you even do that?


----------

